# Could I grow Dwarf Baby Tears?



## LouiMon (Feb 21, 2013)

I have a ten gallon with gravel and two 13 watt 6500k bulbs. 

They're a little pricey so I don't want to get them if they'll probably die.


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

Probably not, most carpeting plants are high demanding and need CO2 and T5 lighting. 

So I probably wouldn't risk getting it.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Is dwarf baby tears Hemianthus callitrichoides? This is a pretty demanding plant and if you want it to look good and carpet you generally need to have decent lighting, a nutrient rich substrate and either use CO2 or dose a liquid equivalent.


----------



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

if you dose excell and change one of the 13w to a 23w clf, you can. That's how i grow mine.

10 gallon, 1 13w + 1 23w, flourite substrate, excell


----------

